# Is copying a good practice?



## brandy20 (15 Dec 2010)

It depends, you might say...If you love SketchUp like I do, you can take a look at this topic and see why copying with SketchUp is a good practice.

http://www.sketchupwoodplans.com/2010/1 ... ou-part-1/


----------



## barkwindjammer (15 Dec 2010)

Ciao Luca, very usefull lesson there, I've just started using Sketchup and appreciate maestros passing on their skill like this,


----------



## Jacob (15 Dec 2010)

Deleted - I had missed the point and answered another question. :roll:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Dec 2010)

Jacob, I think you missed the point of the post. 

Good work, Luca.

As an example to how powerful copying components and flipping them is, this morning I was working on a large desk model for a client. It has two nearly identical pedestals although the right one is a mirror of the left. The client wanted the drawers made made wider and to change the inset doors and drawers to overlay. Since I had made components (instead of groups), copied and flipped them to make the opposite pedestal, editing both pedestals was quick and easy. And because the use of components and flipping copies is part of my standard practice, I don't even have to think twice about whether everything that needs to be edited is.


----------



## brandy20 (15 Dec 2010)

Thank you all!

Jacob, the topic is on using component properties in SketchUp to speed up the drawing process, as my friend Dave explained in his example.


----------



## barkwindjammer (15 Dec 2010)

So, you've made a component pair and you only want to change 1 instance what would you do then ? :?

and also, how do you get a 'pic' of your sketchup drawing onto the forum posts ?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Dec 2010)

If you don't want to edit both components, Right click on one of them and Select Make Unique. This also can be used on multiples. So in the case of a table where the legs start out as identical but later need different treatment (i.e. mortises) select the front or back pair and make them unique to break their relationship with the unselected pair.

As to images, Go to File>Export and export a 2D image. Upload that image to your favorite photo album for posting here.

With no intention of detracting from Luca's tutorial, you might take a look at the videos here and here to see some flipping in action. And look here to see an example of using Make Unique. I also used it in the second video link to.


----------



## barkwindjammer (15 Dec 2010)

Thanks Dave and Luca-top guys, appreciate the willingness to pass on your expertise with this amazing tool 


Jim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Dec 2010)

Thank you, Jim.

Here's a point I wanted to add: As you are working through a model, don't get in a big rush to use Make Unique. Wait until you really need it. In other words, maintain the relationship between component as long as possible so that changes to components get telegraphed through the model as much as possible. 

Suppose you have a table with tapered or turned legs. Don't split out the fronts and backs until you have the shapes drawn as needed even though the back legs are to be mortised differently than the front ones. Think about how you can save yourself time and reduce possible errors by lumping processes together as you would in the shop.


----------



## brandy20 (16 Dec 2010)

Barkwindjammer, Dave gave you the right answer on how to treat components and their modifications. Just to add a little hint on exporting images, consider the export options before saving, to give the image a proper size.

Luca


----------

